# Get some cheap (IR) Glowstick?!



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
I have some expensive IR Glowstick at home I dont want to waste them for playing around.
Are there some Cheap one maybe from China? Does anyone know an European Source?

In some movies the use gigantic Glowsticks are the real or just a prop?
Thanks


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

glowproducts.com has IR sticks for around $1.75 each as well as normal sticks in various lengths.

I've not dealt with the company before, but ran across them recently looking for something else.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

thx the ship to Austria but I have to pay ~ 25% Import Tax.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Yikes!

What part of Austria are you in? I lived in Wildon for a while when I was 11 years old.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Vienna


----------

